
Startup Game - ColinWright
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/startup-game/
======
zafriedman
If you made this as a 'Farmville' style game, I think if I called it
'Startupville' that name would convey ostensibly everything that I would like
to see in a game like this, I guarantee you that you'd at least be able to
monetize me through advertising. This might be out of scope for what you are
suggesting though, but I'd definitely be interested in seeing it done. I've
had this idea for a long time, but I always manage to convince myself that I'm
just weird and that my tastes for games don't reflect an addressable market of
who's size would make it worth my time.

------
alfredp
These guys run a startup game: <http://tiltnyc.net/about>

